#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Would you tell them?

## jandajoy

A Swiss bloke in our village has built a house. It's quite nice. It's for his wife, who lives there permanently, her parents and for him. He shows up about once every 2-3 months, stays a week then goes back to yodel land. Sounds good.
There's a third resident.
His wifes Thai husband. He's in the door 10 minutes after the yodeller has left.
Swiss bloke is decent enough, but he hasn't a clue. We occassionally share a beer and a chat.

Do I tell him?

----------


## blackgang

Fuckin A Tell him, poor dumb fuck,, There is some good Thai women among the slagdogs and scuzzy sluts.
But these cocksuckers are such proficient liars that it is just impossible for someone with to much human blood to be able to see it.
So while some good girl is busting her hump in a rice paddy that slut is milking the swisser of all his shit.
But maybe it serves him right to find her just as he left her,,,,Fresh Fucked..

----------


## buriramboy

NO, for the simple reason you have nothing to gain and potentially a lot to lose as in you tell him, he leaves her, you are now responsible for cutting off a Thai families money supply, people have been killed for a lot less.

----------


## melvbot

> NO, for the simple reason you have nothing to gain and potentially a lot to lose as in you tell him, he leaves her, you are now responsible for cutting off a Thai families money supply, people have been killed for a lot less.


I agree go and tell him.

----------


## Texpat

Tell all. Fabricate some juicy bits to piss him off even more.

She deserves to be dumped and he deserves to be stung.

----------


## Spin

> A Swiss bloke in our village has built a house. It's quite nice. It's for his wife, who lives there permanently, her parents and for him. He shows up about once every 2-3 months, stays a week then goes back to yodel land. Sounds good.
> There's a third resident.


This scenario is evident in just about every single Isaan village I have ever been in. Its everywhere, testament to the trash that a large percentage of expats here get involved with. It is a shame, cheats shouldnt prosper. I would get some photos of the husband coming and going, them print them and leave them somewhere he will find them. Dont get involved yourself as per BB's comments.

----------


## jandajoy

That's the problem. The shit I/we might get.
But something still tells me he should be told.
Even my wife, who comes from here, born and bred, thinks it's wrong.

----------


## nedwalk

maybe suggest he does a 'dummy' run go away for a couple of days and turn up unannounced, in other words yea tell him, before he looses more than what he,s about to loose

----------


## Spin

> But something still tells me he should be told.


Thats the difference between Thai and foreign mentality, they see it as ok and it doesnt play on their conscience like its playing on yours. In fact, they see it so normal they are prepared to turn violent if they are found out and stopped as the "money train" stops. Cnuts really, but thats the village mentality sometimes.
I dont suppose the Thai husband has a job does he? They whole pack spong off the Swiss dime, I bet. Just lying scum!

----------


## Thetyim

Send the evidence to his Swiss address anomalously

or email or sumfink

----------


## Loy Toy

If you don't know all the facts don't get involved JJ.

For all you may know it might be her brother and who is only allowed around when the swiss guy is away. Some farangs, (and don't forget he is swiss) forbid Thai family members to come to their house.

From my experiences here keep it neat and sweet and you will never go wrong.

I feel you should talk to your wife and she will tell you the same, don't get involved. After all she is the other person who may suffer and if the shit hits the fan.

You and your perfect life has nothing to gain and everything to lose I would suggest.

----------


## chitown

If you tell him, he will confront her and then she will turn the tables on you and he will be against you.

I was 21 and working as a bouncer at a bar called Mother's in Chicago. Another bouncer's girl was playing around on him. He was a good friend, so I told him. Within a couple days, she had convinced him that I had made a pass at her and that she had refused me. 

Me and my buddy duked it out in an alley that night and never spoke again........even though he caught her cheating several times after that.  :Smile: 

Don't tell!

----------


## flash

mind your own business, if it was a close friend then you should tell him, someone you have met in a pub a few times. steer clear.
the fact that you have sat and had a few beers with the man could get you the blame anyway if he ever finds out

----------


## Rigger

Unless it's a mate I would stay out of it. 50% of the farang wives in our village are worthless ho's that dont cook clean, dress like they are still on the game, all the young lads fokem for beer money, Drink and gamble 24/7. 
Mined you I think most of their husbands know as they come to Thailand the go for a holiday by them selfs to Pattaya. 
Any Thai wife that is worth anything and loves her husband isnt not going to let him go to Pattaya or Bangkok for a holiday with out them. Unless she is has something she wants to get upto while he is away.
Some women have turned milking farangs and jugling fresh husbands into a art form.
The mole down the road has had the same house bought for here twice by two differents husbands, yet it belonged to her to start with  :rofl:

----------


## jandajoy

> 50% of the farang wives in our village are worthless ho's that dont cook clean, dress like they are still on the game, all the young lads fokem for beer money, Drink and gamble 24/7.


Shit, where the hell do you live? Sounds awfull.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Send the evidence to his Swiss address anomalously
> 
> or email or sumfink


that's what happened on that famous tv poster married a whore thread.

even after getting the emails, he refused to believe it along with 95% of the forum.

think a few of us got banned for truthful comments in that thread.
it was a belter of a train wreck.

i suggest you email him, tell him and keep us posted on all the developments.
 :Smile:

----------


## Fstop

> Send the evidence to his Swiss address anomalously
> 
> or email or sumfink


Agree this is the best way to go. Take some photos and email or send them to him somehow. If it were me I would definitely want to know; I wouldn't care who told me.

----------


## chitown

Some of these guys really don't care either. I know one guy that  has a Thai wife that goes with other farangs. He knows and I think he likes it.

----------


## jandajoy

> tell him and keep us posted on all the developments.


do you have lace curtains to peer out of.    :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 50% of the farang wives in our village are worthless ho's that dont cook clean, dress like they are still on the game, all the young lads fokem for beer money, Drink and gamble 24/7.
> 
> 
> Shit, where the hell do you live? Sounds awfull.


In village that is in the middle of bum fok no where. Yet The Thais call it white head village because there is about 10 farang houses built there. 
If you open your eyes you would see it happening all over Thailand

----------


## November Rain

Perhaps tell him of 'this bloke you read about on TD' in this very situation. See his reaction. I don't think I'd tell him straight out, but might give him something to think about. If he doesn't want to consider that it might happen to him, then that's his problem. He probably wouldn't want to know. He might even have an idea of what's going on, but not want to acknowledge it. By making the story about someone else, you're giving him & you a get-out clause.

----------


## Fstop

> The Thais call it white head village because there is about 10 farang houses built there. 
> If you open your eyes you would see it happening all over Thailand


True. Go up to Isaan and there are shit shacks built next to farang mansions. There's a place just like the area you're talking about that the locals have named "Swiss Village".

----------


## Texpat

For me, the bottom line is -- would I want someone to tell me.

The answer is obviously, yes. Can you sit idly by and watch that parasite drain him? 

If I was absolutely sure of all the facts, I'd tell him straight away.

----------


## Boon Mee

^^  There's one of the in my province - Suphanburi, too.  
Thankfully, there's no farang near me... :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> The answer is obviously, yes. Can you sit idly by and watch that parasite drain him? If I was absolutely sure of all the facts, I'd tell him straight away


Think about your wife and family as these girls will get nasty if they find out you are foking with their meal ticket.
One of these slag dogs told me her husbad was coming back next week, I replied that she should go stay at the temple for a while, meaning for her to clean herself up.
With in a week she had told the whole village I had foked her. Thank fok the wife new I can't stand the bitch and have disliked her many years and didnt believe her. 
The missus understands I am a male and cant be trusted but she know I have a little taste when it comes to women and wouldnt touch her with spins dick

----------


## Rigger

> ^^ There's one of the in my province - Suphanburi, too. Thankfully, there's no farang near me...


It wont last long a few years back it was just me and my pommie mate and now we have a football team

----------


## CharleyFarley

You tell him straight out, these cheating sluts have the courage of a soi dog.

----------


## good2bhappy

JJ if you want to make a century thread, take a leaf out of KW's and CMN's book and make 90 posts yourself!

----------


## jandajoy

> JJ if you want to make a century thread, take a leaf out of KW's and CMN's book and make 90 posts yourself!


1. Don't want to make a century thread. It makes you ill.
2. Leaves fall from trees.

----------


## good2bhappy

friends are like Autumn leaves

----------


## jandajoy

Hmm. sweep 'em up and have good bonfire.

----------


## good2bhappy

when the adverse wind blows they fall away

----------


## jandajoy

and clog up gutters and stuff

----------


## good2bhappy

you get my drift?

----------


## jandajoy

> you get my drift?


Nope, not really.  :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

wind drifts as in Autumn?

----------


## Fabian

> In village that is in the middle of bum fok no where. Yet The Thais call it white head village because there is about 10 farang houses built there. 
> If you open your eyes you would see it happening all over Thailand


Didn't you live just outside Khon Kaen? Have I got that wrong or have you moved?

----------


## darksider

Before you tell him, ask him if he has any other wives in Switzerland?

You could talk to him in general terms about how "other" women in the village behave when their hubbies are away?

----------


## jandajoy

^ Good idea, as was NRs but there ain't no others. I think I'm just going to wait and see what happens. Next time he comes back and we share a beer we'll see how the conversation goes. It's not as if i like him that much, just a Falang to chat to occassionally. I don't think I want to make waves.

All good advice, thanks to everyone.

----------


## kingwilly

> JJ if you want to make a century thread, take a leaf out of KW's and CMN's book and make 90 posts yourself!


bollox, I don't give a toss about century threads. 

If I post a few times, it is merely replying to others on said threads.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> 
> In village that is in the middle of bum fok no where. Yet The Thais call it white head village because there is about 10 farang houses built there. 
> If you open your eyes you would see it happening all over Thailand
> 
> 
> Didn't you live just outside Khon Kaen? Have I got that wrong or have you moved?


One house half way between Khon kaen and Udon in the middle of no where and one in the Khon kaen. Why are you going to vist and buy me a beer

----------


## Muadib

Take some pics of the happy couple, write an email to the Swiss guy from an anonymous email account and include the evidence... Let him draw his own conclusions, or at least get him thinking anyway... I would want another farang to do the same for me...

----------


## Fabian

[quote=Rigger;693994]


> One house half way between Khon kaen and Udon in the middle of no where and one in the Khon kaen. Why are you going to vist and buy me a beer


I was just wondering. The chance is very small that I will come to that area again.

----------


## notanameleft

If you're sure that man is her Thai husband, please tell the swiss. as you said he should be told. He wouldn't want to be a fool, give the money to one who is not honest to him. but pls make sure the swiss is a good listener, cool-headed, and would not againts you.
There was a couple (triple???) in my village. The girl who has both Thai and farang husband. the farang was told that the man is her brother. He believed her. I gotta say that he was a fool... well... stupid because the brother and sister slept in the same room in the house he paid to build! he stayed outside! OMG!!
One day the thai couple were going out by driving the car he bought. He wasn't allowed to go with.. so he ran after the car calling them to take him too!!! what the fcuk!!!!!!!!!

----------


## EmperorTud

Stay neutral, just like the Swiss did.

----------


## sunsetter

wise, ^ IS THAT TRUE? ^^ lots of mugs are lining up for the whole thai wife thing, wonder what the real percentage is of people getting done over in los?

----------


## nikster

> If you tell him, he will confront her and then she will turn the tables on you and he will be against you.
> 
> I was 21 and working as a bouncer at a bar called Mother's in Chicago. Another bouncer's girl was playing around on him. He was a good friend, so I told him. Within a couple days, she had convinced him that I had made a pass at her and that she had refused me. 
> 
> Me and my buddy duked it out in an alley that night and never spoke again........even though he caught her cheating several times after that. 
> 
> Don't tell!


that wasn't a good friend then. A good friend its you duty to report and his to take it seriously. 

As for the swiss I would say an email and don't discount the possibility that this is a brother or the Swiss knows about it and/or the Swiss has family at home himself. So don't assume too much but make sure he finds out. Best to tell him when hes back home so he has time to cool down and an open confrontation can be avoided. 
My 2ct
if its a good friend and I knew all the details of relationships of ppl involved I'd sit them down with a beer and tell them. But for strangers its different. There are all sorts of weird relationships live and let live...

----------


## pascharay

Two options

1.) You tell him.

He confronts his wife.

She says you tried to have sex with him and refused, so now you want revenge. He believes her and tell you to stay away from his woman, plus every Thai on the soi has nothing to do with you because you're nosy or sôk-sâek. 

Advantage girlfriend and her boyfriend.

2.) Don't tell him.

Next time he comes to town he invites you over for a beer.

Advantage you because he isn't telling you about your girlfriend's boyfriend.

Love is blind.

----------


## pascharay

If you were sleeping with his girlfriend you wouldn't tell him.

This is no different

The truth is best said sometimes by saying nothing at all

----------


## Wallalai

Not your business, don't tell.

The swiss guy should grow a bit and open his eyes.

----------


## good2bhappy

I have given this considerable thought and my opinion is that like the ant you should do absolutely nothing

----------


## Ron D

This would be one to have pictures and plain envelope if not then say nothing

----------


## mrsquirrel

Suggest he takes out a life insurance policy for a million quid.

Then kill him. 

Problems solved. She wins and he doesn't look like a complete knob.

----------


## Norton

Do absolutely nothing!  Unless he is completely oblivious of the obvious tell tale signs of another man living in the house, likely he already knows the situation or has strong suspicion and chooses to ignore it.  Nothing to be gained by you telling him.

----------


## blackgang

Take the pics for evidence, then show to the cnut, if she don't come across with at least a BJ then put the pics in a plain envelope and put it where the dude will find it.

If she comes across, just keep the pic for next time out are horny...  


simple..

----------


## darksider

I can't believe some of the comments on here, so many of you are saying things about what you gain or lose by telling him. So few of you are talking about right or wrong.

If the girl is taking the guy for a ride, you have a moral obligation to stop it happening.

Put yourself in the Swiss guy's shoes. Would you want to know?

The situation shows what is wrong with both Thai and Western society. The greed and avarice of some Thai women and the "somebody else's problem" element of the west.

----------


## good2bhappy

> Put yourself in the Swiss guy's shoes. Would you want to know?


Maybe not
Ignorance is bliss

----------


## Fabian

> wise, ^ IS THAT TRUE? ^^ lots of mugs are lining up for the whole thai wife thing, wonder what the real percentage is of people getting done over in los?


79.8%

----------


## kenmackie

> A Swiss bloke in our village has built a house. It's quite nice. It's for his wife, who lives there permanently, her parents and for him. He shows up about once every 2-3 months, stays a week then goes back to yodel land. Sounds good.
> There's a third resident.
> His wifes Thai husband. He's in the door 10 minutes after the yodeller has left.
> Swiss bloke is decent enough, but he hasn't a clue. We occassionally share a beer and a chat.
> 
> Do I tell him?


 
Of course you tell him
I had a friend  30 years ago that married a "katoy" I told him and we haven't talked much since, but I have no regrets

----------


## good2bhappy

^ poor fellow wasn't ready to come out.

----------


## kenmackie

:sexy: My friend was not or is still not gay
Now has a awife and child in Chang Mai

----------


## Wallalai

> you have a moral obligation to stop it happening.


It's a foreigner, not a close friend. Why a moral obligation. Forget it and go fishing.  :Smile: 
If I had to tell all the people I know that their wives are cheating I would be busy for a while.

And don't forget it's Thailand and it's a small village.

----------


## medoraman

There is now way that he can know you tell him and any good come from it. Been there, done that too many times. It will always turn out badly for you.

The best suggestions I have heard if you wish to do something is either talk about what you have seen anonymous others do either there or on this board, or anonymously send him an email maybe with just pictures. I agree I would want to know as well, but you do not want to be implicated in any way.

----------


## kingwilly

> I can't believe some of the comments on here, so many of you are saying things about what you gain or lose by telling him. So few of you are talking about right or wrong.  If the girl is taking the guy for a ride, you have a moral obligation to stop it happening.  Put yourself in the Swiss guy's shoes. Would you want to know?  The situation shows what is wrong with both Thai and Western society. The greed and avarice of some Thai women and the "somebody else's problem" element of the west.


It's nice when the world is black and white.

----------


## Loy Toy

From what I have read the OP has suggested that he does not know the whole story and if that is the case he should leave it alone.
We sometimes build a whole lot more into something and for our own entertainment and to build unfounded intrigue.
Human nature I believe you call it.

----------


## Slipstream

Do the right thing, tip him off/tell him.
You know it makes sense.

----------


## kingwilly

> You know it makes sense.


Nope, more trouble than it is worth.

Fact.

----------


## nidhogg

> If the girl is taking the guy for a ride, you have a moral obligation to stop it happening.


A Moral obligation??  Since when?  If we have a moral obligation to alert people to their own stupidity, we are all going to be pretty damn busy.

Put down that ciggie

Only one beer tonight.

Don't spend too long on the internet.

Stop surfing porn.

The only moral obligtion here is for OP to look after his own and his families best interest - and that really, really does not include turning his village into a rats nest of hate.

You all think mrs thai is going to just shrug and say "oh well, it was good while it lasted" - or is going to be looking hell for leather for the bastard who spoiled her very own little fleece the farang party?

Its not exactly an uncommon experience here (sadly), and anyone who is completely oblivious to at least the potentiality of it happening is pretty much getting what is comming to them.

----------


## good2bhappy

sit down with a beer and make a joke about it.
Leave it to him to connect the funny story with reality
If he clicks and it is true he will think he worked it out for himself

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Stop surfing porn.


What's wrong with that?!  :Confused:

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> Stop surfing porn.
> 
> 
> What's wrong with that?!


Excessive wrist strain.

----------


## Fstop

> sit down with a beer and make a joke about it.
> Leave it to him to connect the funny story with reality
> If he clicks and it is true he will think he worked it out for himself


That's what I would do. It comes down to personal choice. Not everyone is going to agree on what should be done. Personally, I would tell him, but be quiet about it or subtly slip it into the conversation like the suggestion above. I just hate seeing foreigners being fucked over by Thais in this way, and this is a classic example of a royal fuckover.

----------


## Dick Rangerous

So... what have you done? Waiting for the outcome of this little soap story now :Scratchchin:

----------


## jandajoy

So far, nothing. I've been in the UK for a couple of weeks, back tomorrow. My gut feeling, given advice received here, is not to do too much. 
Play it by ear.
You will be kept informed.

 :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Have a safe trip back mate  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Sitting in FCXNG Swampy waiting for an Air Asia flight to CR. Boored is not the word.
1/2 bottle of mekong helps. Plus 2, rather tasty "cheesy sausages" from family mart. DD take note.
anybody else come across the the sad dark haired lost bloke who hangs around the airport?
Young fella, maniacally clutching a passport.
He was here when I flew out and here when I, flew back. Sad cnut.

One winner though. !!!!!

Mega food mart on the ground floor. Cheep as chips ( or noodles or rice ) and pretty much Thai only. Big plate of pork and duck with rice and stuff = 80bht.

It's like the "workers canteen" brilliant.

----------


## RJS

Gotta laugh at this "moral obligation" - shit.
You wouldn't care one bit if this happened in your own hometown/country - actually you'd probably laugh at the man/call the wife a slut like I guess the thais do here..

If it was a friend - different story.

----------


## jandajoy

> You wouldn't care one bit if this happened in your own hometown/country


How do you know that?

----------


## RJS

You=one - in general.

Well, I have seen things like this happening in my town - nobody gave a shit - yeah, felt sorry for the bastard - but in the end he's a cuckold. Nobody had the thought of intervening.

Oh and if you did intervene - you could end up being the bad guy.

----------


## jandajoy

Hence, not intervening. As implied above.

----------


## sun shade

Like the advise you have been given it is a very common situation,i did get told once from a good source that some of these women put some concoction in the guys drink and they really think they are in LOVE with them!! sounds unreal but true. Do not tell him as the chances are he will not believe you anyway.
Why not put an idea about getting her a Swiss Visa to visit the family and see what she says? That will be his answer!! Anyway if she is allready married his marriage is nul en void !!  Still very sorry though  :Sad:

----------


## drskosha

Has she got any sisters or nice friends?  Get Swissy to damage the lot of em on the sly, give em a good going...get known as a butterfly and make the village his empire of sluts!

----------


## Slipstream

> Like the advise you have been given it is a very common situation,i did get told once from a good source that some of these women put some concoction in the guys drink and they really think they are in LOVE with them!! sounds unreal but true. Do not tell him as the chances are he will not believe you anyway.
> Why not put an idea about getting her a Swiss Visa to visit the family and see what she says? That will be his answer!! Anyway if she is allready married his marriage is nul en void !!  Still very sorry though


OT
I heard of that too back in 2006, straight from a Thai married to a farang.  
She was from the Khmer  border and said it was known of all over Issan and Khmer border areas.  But apparently only a few know how to make it.
She called it Naman<Mid tone> Pai<Mid-High Tone?> (this is as best as I can phonetically reproduce it).  Whether this is a dialect or standard I don't know.
When she mentioned the whole love potion her husband got a bit concerned and demanded to know if she'd used it on him!  She said no and we asked about it more. Here's a recollection of what she said.
It usually gets used by the older thai women who want to get a husband and don't think they can him otherwise.  The basic MO is to spike the drink with it and get the potential marriage material husband to drink it while while the woman is nearby and is within plain sight of the drinker.  
This sounds a bit OTT as surely if it is used the effects would wear off?  But hey maybe if this is witchcraft/magic who am I to judge.
I asked her if it wore off and I can't remember her exact answer (I think she wasn't fully clued up on Naman Pie).
She wasn't bllshtting us (she believed it!) and told us about it as though it was plain as day.  
The primary ingredient include blood and (according to her) the blood has to be from an aborted baby or dead baby.   The rest she wasn't sure of.  But stressed that the dead baby part quite a few times.  So this love potion thing must be pretty 'exclusive' to say the least.
After we pressed her for more info she said some of her friends in the bar industry  (Issan/Khmer) know about this but few can get hold of it, and its not in the handbag of every BG or anything.  But it is an open-secret amongst them though.
I asked a few BGs girls about Naman Pie and one of them said 'How you know about that!'
So I guess its in the minds if nothing else!
/OT

----------


## flash

A small bottle, claimed to contain the local version of Spanish fly and known as `namman prai’ oil, was posted on the internet by a seller in Lampang who claims it can solve family problems.

(This story appeared in today’s Bangkok Post online)

Some users not seduced by love potion

Costly ‘namman prai’ sparks complaints

Thailand has its own black magic love potion called namman prai (prai oil), but its magic has never been proven. Consumers have been warned about the oil after a consumer laid a complaint.

The woman, whose name was not released, lodged a complaint with the Foundation for Consumers against a trader who persuaded her to buy the oil over the internet.

She transferred 20,000 baht to his bank account as he requested.


”A man, calling himself ‘master’, told me he could solve my problem. His namman prai was ready for use. He asked me to transfer the money to his bank account,” she said in her complaint.

She followed his instructions, but she never received the oil.

Namman prai is a product often used in black magic. Sometimes referred to in horror movies, the oil is believed to boost the seductive allure of users.

Legend has it that if men sprinkle a few drops on women they fancy, they can easily seduce them.

The price can range from 1,500 to 10,000 baht for a small bottle.

According to ancient tales, namman prai is obtained by using a candle to singe the chin of dead people, mainly pregnant women who died in accidents.

”Our namman prai is now a hit among teenagers. If it cannot make you attractive to the girls within seven days, you can claim a refund,” said one advertisement posted among more than 100 websites offering namman prai.

Food and Drug Administration secretary-general Chatree Banchuen said the advertisements are bogus. His office was looking at whether traders offer it in the form of medicine, which would break the law and make them liable to penalties.

Love Potion #9 « Werewolf’s Lair

----------


## notanameleft

> Originally Posted by sun shade
> 
> 
> Like the advise you have been given it is a very common situation,i did get told once from a good source that some of these women put some concoction in the guys drink and they really think they are in LOVE with them!! sounds unreal but true. Do not tell him as the chances are he will not believe you anyway.
> Why not put an idea about getting her a Swiss Visa to visit the family and see what she says? That will be his answer!! Anyway if she is allready married his marriage is nul en void !! Still very sorry though 
> 
> 
> OT
> I heard of that too back in 2006, straight from a Thai married to a farang. 
> ...


That thing is "Nam man prai"
Nam man means oil
prai means ghost, spirit

so nam man prai means the oil from a dead person
Nam man prai is an oil from the dead woman's chin... yeah dead woman's chin!
to get the oil must be the Mor pee to do it. (Mor pee is a ghost killer)

----------


## notanameleft

sh.. you beat me Flash!

----------


## flash

I just read its made from burning the chin of a dead pregnant woman, who comes up with this shit?

----------


## bobbysan124

Interesting comments all around.  I would submit, however, that these "put yourself in his shoes," "it's a matter of right or wrong," etc. leads don't take into consideration one crucial thing.  IT'S NOT YOU, it's him.  IT'S NOT YOUR TAKE ON WHAT IS RIGHT AND WRONG, it's his.  And you never know how someone else is going to respond to an issue that you see in a certain way.  There is no easy and correct answer as far as I'm concerned.  In the end, I think this guy should do or not do what feels right and be prepared for whatever fallout might occur.  Anybody who has been around knows that folks are unpredictable.  I've seen a woman being beaten in New York by her boyfriend - when someone tried to intervene and kick his ass - she jumped on the good-deed-doer.  Go figure.  It's always risky business to get involved in someone else's, no matter your take on what is or isn't happening.  And we're not talking about murder here.  Or are we?  The thread of possibilities can become endless.  Just a thought.

----------


## drskosha

I think the love potion maybe known as "Ecstasy" in the UK.  However they all have their downside....Stick to good old fashioned dating, dining and dancing and it makes the world go round.  What type of witches brew are you guys on about...surely you do not believe that croc of shite.

----------


## jimmy and yer sister

Just asked the girl lying next to me - also from the Thai Cambo border - oil from the neck of a 'goat' she said. Which was suposed to be 'ghost' I guess.

She also said, 'if I want you to love me, I burn nin bit pubic hair on fire and put in drink. Then you love me.'

Could be a lie of course.

----------


## tsicar

> Just asked the girl lying next to me - also from the Thai Cambo border - oil from the neck of a 'goat' she said. Which was suposed to be 'ghost' I guess.
> 
> She also said, 'if I want you to love me, I burn nin bit pubic hair on fire and put in drink. Then you love me.'
> 
> Could be a lie of course.


hey, jimmy:

you talking shit about my sister again, or wot?

----------


## DrAndy

> So far, nothing. I've been in the UK for a couple of weeks, back tomorrow. My gut feeling, given advice received here, is not to do too much.


 
so, now you are back, how is the wife and her brother?

----------


## jandajoy

Well, the Swiss guy came over a few days ago. He's now gone to Chiang Rai. 

I talked it over with my wife and she reckons the best thing is to let sleeping dogs lie. - pun intended
The blokes not stupid i.e he's succesfull, has dosh etc. His wife has a pretty big family here and the consequences would be most unpleasant if my wife was linked to the whole thing.

I think I'll say nothing and see how it pans out. It's been going on for a long time. I don't think I want to open a can of worms, yet.

We'll see.

----------


## sunsetter

fairplay jj, i would think its best to leave well alone, although having your camera ready for some fireworks might be an idee  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Good move JJ.

One of my mates (who works overseas) has a similar problem, that he doesn't know about and we (his mates) have decided to keep right out of it. We also know the bird (as a friend and supplier) and she is quite a successful business lady here.

Overriding factor is that we don't know the real story and as he fcuks around why shouldn't she and when he is away. Their both adults and let them work it out between them and if ever the shit hits the fan.

Upon reading most of the posts here (and with regard to your concern) it could be very innocent and the Swiss guy has nothing to be concerned about.

----------


## DrAndy

The Swiss guy may be on a roll

no, that's useless

If he is not a friend, just an acquaintance, maybe keep your mouth shut. You do not know the facts; the Swiss may well be very happy to have his wife serviced whilst he is away

----------


## jandajoy

I'll be guided by my wife on this. I'm a complete outsider here and the reason we moved here was for peace and quiet. I intend maintaing that.

Thanks for thoughts and advice. i'll let you know if anything "interesting" happens.

----------


## drskosha

Spineless the lot of you.  Send him a letter (even anonymously), let the guy know.  Seems to me that this is all to common.  Make and example of her and at least in that village they may think twice about doing it to other falang.

----------


## sunsetter

> Make and example of her and at least in that village they may think twice about doing it to other falang.


imagine the problems that would cause, and i very much doubt it would make anyone think twice

there is a part of me that wants see things like this blow up drskosha, but is it a good thing to cause upset, anger and grief by spilling the beans?, i dont like any of that personally

----------


## jandajoy

> Spineless the lot of you. Send him a letter (even anonymously), let the guy know. Seems to me that this is all to common. Make and example of her and at least in that village they may think twice about doing it to other falang.


Have you spent much time in small, pretty remote, rural villages in Thailand, Mate?

----------


## drskosha

> Originally Posted by drskosha
> 
> 
> Spineless the lot of you. Send him a letter (even anonymously), let the guy know. Seems to me that this is all to common. Make and example of her and at least in that village they may think twice about doing it to other falang.
> 
> 
> Have you spent much time in small, pretty remote, rural villages in Thailand, Mate?


Many months and years.  Living in a small town outside Sakon I do know what would happen.  Maybe I was a bit quick to answer, but it does get to me as one of my friends is getting done the same and it pishes me off.

I would probably do the same, say nothing.  Does not make it right though does it?  Anyways get some nice Swiss cheese off him when he comes back and you will feel better! :Aussie:

----------


## jandajoy

No worries.




> but it does get to me as one of my friends is getting done the same and it pishes me off.


Does he know?

----------


## good2bhappy

> Have you spent much time in small, pretty remote, rural villages in Thailand, Mate?


If you have why did you pose the question?

----------


## jandajoy

> If you have why did you pose the question?


What?

----------


## the dogcatcher

Tell him. He's lost the house already. Might as well cut his loses.
Plenty of decent girls in smilesville. 
My bird is laos. Her family is potless but she never asks for a bean.
She has never been a bar girl.
When I first went to onehorseaburi the mothers were bringing their daughters round to see if we got on.  Quite a few of the daughters did get on so to speak, and some of them quite well off by Thai standards. I chose a laos bird much to the disgust of the Thais. 
As for the question in hand, tell him and let him walk away without a word said to his scum bag wife. Just disappear with the car. 
And the gold!

----------


## Rigger

> Just disappear with the car. And the gold!


As much as I like the idea and know of it being done before the farang then had to pay the police every month so they didnt return the car to the wife as it was in her name. 
He also went to the finace company and told them unless they signed the car over to his name they wouldnt be seeing any more money so they did  :Smile:

----------


## keda

Sounds like a Thai finance co...

----------


## good2bhappy

look what happened to that British geezer in the north when he started to try to get his property back when he was being cuckolded!
Let sleeping dogs lie

----------


## Rigger

> look what happened to that British geezer in the north when he started to try to get his property back when he was being cuckolded! Let sleeping dogs lie


But he also arranged a meeting with the family and told them if they tried anything at all he would spend every single dollar he had (rich foker) to wipe out there whole family 
Then kicked them out the house boarded it up and took his daughter  :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

> NO, for the simple reason you have nothing to gain and potentially a lot to lose as in you tell him, he leaves her, you are now responsible for cutting off a Thai families money supply, people have been killed for a lot less.


I agree with Bboy.

Stay out of it, unless your leaving town for good.  This Swiss chap may even know and/or not care.

If he doesn't know but does care, he's just another guy living a dual life or is naiive.

----------


## drskosha

Does he ever bring any of that nice Swiss cheese over?

----------


## jandajoy

> Does he ever bring any of that nice Swiss cheese over?


No, he's a bit of stingey git actually.

----------


## Indoexile

> No, he's a bit of stingey git actually.


oh well, in that case, laff in his face! 

 :Wink:

----------


## good2bhappy

^ my thoughts also
crack jokes about absent farangs getting cuckolded!

----------


## paulsmithson

I have been in that situation with a very clever and sneaky english wife.
Everyone knew but no one told me about it. As a result it cost me a fortune.
Maybe suggest to the guy that he pretends to go home then returns unexpectedy a few days later and let him work out why?

----------


## jandajoy

Well I don't mean to bump an old thread but given the interest shown I thought you might like to know that the geezer is back. Arrived yesterday in fact.

----------


## DrAndy

oh goody

as suggested, keep your camera handy

did you get any cheese?

----------


## jandajoy

Nope, no cheese as yet. It's all very quiet. I might invite him for a beer later on.

----------


## Texpat

Be sure to mention to him that his lovely and talented wife is laying more Thais than Union Pacific Railways.  :Wink:

----------


## Travelmate

Best lay it low for awhile. The poor sod just arrived so will be in a good mood. Besides he might finds his own evidence. If not wait till you got some beers off him and then spill the beans. 
Anyhooter he most likely, not believe as his missus is clever enough to give him the time of his life.........

----------


## jandajoy

Hmm, you might be right. I'll leave it 'till tomorrow. I don't feel like drinking today anyway.

----------


## kingwilly

yeah, lay low methinks...

----------


## plorf

Give me his e-mail + the details of where he lives per PM, and I will write a hint in swiss-german, so everyone's happy and nobody suspects you ! ^^

----------


## jandajoy

Hmmm. I think I'd rather keep it quiet for now plorf. Thanks for the offer anyway.

----------


## DrAndy

plorf is not a very nice person!!

so, let us have our own fun...bated breath

----------


## kingwilly

> so, let us have our own fun...bated breath


and do not forget pics please!

----------


## Texpat

Wait to catch them in the act. Ring the doorbell and place a cutout replica of her Studly Hungwell. Show pics of his cars and his dastardly deeds.

Don't forget this guys is a layabout, no-good [at][at][at][at] sponging off of his hard work. Even the smallest evidence will suffice.

If you don't -- you're as despicable as her boyfriend.

Mai mee quam suu sat. -- no integrity.

----------


## kingwilly

> Mai mee quam suu sat. -- no integrity.


hmmmmm,

integrity is all well and good.......but sometimes it just causes a whole heap of shit

----------


## jandajoy

^^ Whilst I really appreciate the advice from a senior member Tex, my gut feeling, as I've said before, is to maintain the very low profile that I've happily lived with for some time. 

We'll play it by ear.

----------


## Ivor Biggun

I told someone and it came back to haunt me. Would I tell again ? No. It aint worth the hassle.

----------


## Texpat

I'm glad I don't have any friends like you guys. Just face crap.

You probably wouldn't tell him is hi neighbor had a electric line sucking off his main.

There's a honest to god sincere way to tell a good friend that he's fucked.

A friend of mine talked about it this week.

It aint so hard. Unless you're a spineless twat.

----------


## kingwilly

he already said it wasnt a great mate of his.....

just get caught in the middle he would! 

aint noone of his business !

----------


## Ivor Biggun

^^ Been on the beer Tex ?

----------


## Texpat

If a guy buys a home next to mine, I'd consider him a friend/buddy/mate.
Remind me not to move in next to you guys.

----------


## kingwilly

> If a guy buys a home next to mine, I'd consider him a friend/buddy/mate. Remind me not to move in next to you guys.


and is every farang in your town 'automatically' your mate also, just cos they have white skin?

feck that., some farang are right tossers and painful cvnts. 

some end up being friends, but it depends on the bloke, not where they buy or what colour their skin!

----------


## Ivor Biggun

> Remind me not to move in next to you guys.


Tex you leave yourself wide open.

----------


## Texpat

Cultural difference. 

Is he's a friend because he's close or is he a nobody because he's not like you? You guys sound like a bunch of first-timers.

Sad indeed. I would tell a Thai if his wife was fuckin' round... And that's all we have here is Thais.

They're a lot more discreet. If I thought my neighbor's maid was a hot little number ( well  :Smile: ) I certainly wouldn't nail her in the moo ban.

If he aint your mate, watch him squirm. You don't have my admiration.

----------


## Ivor Biggun

> They're a lot more discreet


No they're not. My mother in law is messing about but is she discrete? No cause her husband doesn't speak Thai, so no one can tell him.

----------


## Ivor Biggun

Okay I could tell him but would he believe me ?

----------


## Texpat

Ivor, A farang moves in next to you -- you gonna ignore is wife's indiscreet antics?

I'd tell the guy. 

If there are caveats involved (Maybe, not sure, seems to me, looked funny) include them. 

Seems you're rootin (pun intended) for the wrong team.

If it's a one-off, shut your pie hole and fantasize about it. If you're pretty goddamn sure, like the OP seems, tell the guy, gently, something's up.

----------


## Loy Toy

I only care what goes on under my roof! For feks sake I've already got enough dramas as it is.

Best left well enough alone and as I said on the first page of this thread.

Run with dogs you catch fleas IMO.

----------


## kingwilly

> I only care what goes on under my roof! For feks sake I've already got enough dramas as it is.  Best left well enough alone and as I said on the first page of this thread.  Run with dogs you catch fleas IMO.


exactly !

----------


## DrAndy

> If a guy buys a home next to mine, I'd consider him a friend/buddy/mate.
> Remind me not to move in next to you guys.


 
Tex, don't forget not to move in next to me, or even nearby

that should do it

----------


## Deck Ape

> Originally Posted by darksider
> 
> Put yourself in the Swiss guy's shoes. Would you want to know?
> 
> 
> Maybe not
> Ignorance is bliss



      Ignorance IS bliss. And... (and I can't believe more people aren't saying this) he probably knows already or has a pretty damn good idea whats happening when he's not here. Lets say average farang -Thai relationship. He's 50something shes 20something -or different doesn't matter. He's only here 1 out of 12 weeks. She's a smokin' hot piece of ass. mmmmmm. 

     If it were true love or anything serious they'd be together more often. Since it's neither he should already know. Worked with a guy once, and we were on our way home after being gone awhile. I asked if he'd be mad if Jody was still there when he got home. He said "fuck, man if he is he can stay!! As long as he rolls off when I get there"   Really.

----------


## Deck Ape

> Originally Posted by Slipstream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sun shade
> ...


Heard about the same thing, but the girl uses a pubic hair and puts it in her target's shorts to get the ball rolling. When they're on the laundry line. There's a Thai expression about when a girl gets a guy    "she put something in his shorts"

----------


## Texpat

If your ass is shagging every sausage in my blocek,  and taking the money under your stupid fucking nose -- don't move next to me.

I'll tel;l you what you're whore wife is doing. Straight up.

You might not like it... it might hurt ... but bet your dumb ass I've had a dip in the pool.

How can these stupid fucks be so stupid?

----------


## Fstop

^Agree Tex. I would absolutely tell him, but be discreet about it. Thais have a way of offing the person responsible for cutting off the money train. She is the scum of this earth; cockroaches look down upon her, but bring it up casually in conversation somehow. Like a friend of yours is in a similar situation....see what he says. If he says nothing and opportunity doesn't present itself, then an anonymous note or email will do the trick.

----------


## jandajoy

I think I'll invite him for a beer tonight. Now that he's settled in.

----------


## good2bhappy

^ best keep out of it.
If he knows he won't like it that you know.
If he doesn't know he is likely to shoot the messenger.

----------


## jandajoy

Agreed, but I'm just going to be sociable for a bit. I don't really like the bloke that much but it'll be an opportunity to chat. The thing is I don't know if he knows.
If he does, he might let slip the fact and that'll solve the dilemma. Whatever, it won't hurt to share a couple of beers.

----------


## good2bhappy

sure enjoy the beers lead the conversation but well your an erudite fellow and don't need to be told.

----------


## jandajoy

Cheers. The trick will be to get him to lead the conversation and get onto the subject of wives and family. We'll see.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Wait to catch them in the act. Ring the doorbell and place a cutout replica of her Studly Hungwell. Show pics of his cars and his dastardly deeds.
> 
> Don't forget this guys is a layabout, no-good [at][at][at][at] sponging off of his hard work.


The guy is just getting laid, it is the wife who is cheating.  Good on the lad for getting a bit of action, shame on the wife.

----------


## DrAndy

> There's a Thai expression about when a girl gets a guy "she put something in his shorts"


 
yes, her hand

anyway JJ, make sure you have Singha, not Chang or Leo, otherwise he might think you are up to something

----------


## Travelmate

> Cheers. The trick will be to get him to lead the conversation and get onto the subject of wives and family. We'll see.


So you're gonna trick him into telling himself that his missus is shagging someone else and not you. :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> So you're gonna trick him into telling himself that his missus is shagging someone else and not you.


Sounds about right  :Smile: 

Personally I wouldn't touch her with your pole, let alone a barge pole.

----------


## jandajoy

> anyway JJ, make sure you have Singha, not Chang or Leo, otherwise he might think you are up to something


No way. My house is a Leo only establishment...

Plus alternatives for medicinal purposes only   :Smile:

----------


## momo8

> Cheers. The trick will be to get him to lead the conversation and get onto the subject of wives and family. We'll see.





> I don't really like the bloke that much


So why on earth do you want to get mixed up in stuff that is nothing to do with you? As you said, you don't even like the guy. What happens if this all backfires and you still have to live next door?

Looking for trouble. Ultimately it's your decision.

----------


## good2bhappy

Travelmate has a point, he might think you have been having a go as well.
Enjoy the drink and let him do the talking.

----------


## jandajoy

> So why on earth do you want to get mixed up in stuff that is nothing to do with you? As you said, you don't even like the guy. What happens if this all backfires and you still have to live next door?


Fair point, my little tooty fruity.
Thing is I'm the only Falang in the valley, except for a couple of mad missionaries who live up the hill. This bloke turns up once or twice a year for a couple of weeks. What you gonna do when he comes to say "hello"?
You can't tell him to fck off. So we socialise, a bit. Rarely but occasionally.
He's a bit of a sad/boring sort of bloke and, whilst I've little or no sympathy for him being sad/boring I'm not just going to kick him into touch.
We'll try to find out tonight if he's any idea what's going on and, more importantly, if he cares. 

It's all to be played by ear.

My priorities are crystal clear. My wife to be, Me, tranquility and peace. End of story. Nothing will be allowed to (how do you spell "jepordise")  affect that.

----------


## momo8

> Fair point, my little tooty fruity.


OK my Fruit Loop  :Smile: 




> My priorities are crystal clear. My wife to be, Me, tranquility and peace. End of story. Nothing will be allowed to (how do you spell "jepordise") affect that.


Good for you and stick to that plan, all the best.

----------


## jandajoy

Will do. Watch this space......... :Smile:

----------


## Ivor Biggun

> So why on earth do you want to get mixed up in stuff that is nothing to do with you?


 It would be great to see the smug look took off her face, that I imagine she will have. I told once, came out of it smelling of shit but she smelled worse. 6 months later I'm still the bad boy.

----------


## Fstop

Try to take some pics, if you can. I'd love to see what this old geezer looks like, as well as his cheating tottie.

----------


## jandajoy

Well, the yodeler hasn't turned up so fok im.

----------


## Deck Ape

After reading this whole thread five times I don't know if I'm obligated to say this or not. I don't want to freak anybody out. Umm  Durianfan, that pic... I think she's a he.

----------


## Fstop

^You mean my av? Doubt it. She works at Champagne go-go in Pattaya. On the cover of After Dark magazine last month.

----------


## Ivor Biggun

> You mean my av? Doubt it. She works at Champagne go-go in Pattaya. On the cover of After Dark magazine last month.


Skinny bitch. I wouldn't fcuk her with your's

----------


## Fstop

^Never met her so can't really say. Her pics are ace in the mag, though!

----------


## jandajoy

She does seem to have a bit of a pouch thing going there Durian.

----------


## Fstop

Fuck it then, now I've got to go change it just in case.

----------


## Texpat

Give your neighbor a call. Ask for his wife, Ning, in a disguised voice.
When the hubby asks who you are, tell him, "I'm the guy that's been pounding Ning's ass every day for the past 10 weeks while you were off in Switzeburg working your nads off."

"Now let me talk to Ning and you better up the monthly allowance to 90K cause we just got the UBC platinum package and my daughter needs braces."

----------


## jandajoy

> in a disguised voice.


What, like a pretend Thai voice? 

Certainly an idea Tex. Cheers.   :Smile:

----------


## Deck Ape

:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## jandajoy

Urgent up date........ yawn.

I'm going to have a beer at his place later this afternoon. His wife came round and invited us up. Joy's a bit scared.

----------


## momo8

Well if you cease to post should one of us start a 'Whatever Happened to JJ?' thread?

----------


## Loy Toy

Fantastic foursome on a sunny Sunday afternoon probably planned for you JJ. 

Better work out your "exit stage left strategy" now mate and before you leave your house.

----------


## sunsetter

oh and dont forget the camera eh jj  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

his wife wants to get to know you better JJ, that's nice

----------


## jandajoy

Now I'm scared............ :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Anyway 15.00 hrs is kick off. If I'm not back by 17.00 send out the search party.  :Smile:

----------


## bios

> His wife came round and invited us up. Joy's a bit scared.


Looks like she's got wind of it and wants to pre-empt by introducing you to her 'brother'. 

Anyway, tell him, fcuk the consequences

----------


## jandajoy

> fcuk the consequences


You don't live here. I do, and I want to stay.

 :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> If I'm not back by 17.00 send out the search party.


And make sure they have a paramedic in the group. :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Good idea. Then I could do a thread on my injuries........... 

And change my nick to KW    :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

you never know he might be a TD member!

----------


## jandajoy

I kinda approached that subject with him a while back. I'm pretty sure he's not. Speaks crap English.

----------


## Norton

> you never know he might be a TD member!


Hey.  Good idea.  Maybe he would look at this thread and get the "hint" so JJ could clear his conscience and avoid bodily injury.

----------


## jandajoy

So, he joins TD. Reads the thread, identifies me, realises I've known for ages, never told him, shoots me. 

Yeh brilliant.     :Sad:

----------


## jandajoy

Or, as above, but doesn't give a fck. However may object to his story being plastered over a forum with all you gossipy old hens (including me) :Smile:  clucking over him. End result....... JJ in the shit. 

Na, it'll be cool.

----------


## good2bhappy

LOL enjoy your beer
As long as your misses hasn't said anything how could he have any idea?
Only asking you over coz he missed the last appointment

----------


## jandajoy

We're off......................

Catch you later.

Ward 7, bed number three, Chiang Kong Hospital.     :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

should underway by now, anyone wanna offer up whats going to happen?

----------


## Loy Toy

JJ's gonna get pissed > come about 2 in the morning and not remember the fuk about anything that went down.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> should underway by now, anyone wanna offer up whats going to happen?


Nothing.  The subject will be avoided.  Not the right setting with the wives there.

----------


## bios

> We're off......................
> 
> Catch you later.
> 
> Ward 7, bed number three, Chiang Kong Hospital.


What??? You want to get of that alive??? :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> should underway by now, anyone wanna offer up whats going to happen?


 
yeah, the Swiss bloke will say "hi, have a beer"

JJ will say "thasnks, and some nuts, they look good"

MrsJJ will say "I will have one too"

MrsSwiss will say "I have been shagging that bloke whilst MrCheese was away" (in Thai)

MrsJJ "we know; any good?"

etc

----------


## Texpat

Mrs JJ: I see you have a new handyman.
Mrs Swiss: Yes he comes round regularly to trim the bush and clean the gutters.
Mr Swiss: Yeah he regularly waters the lawn and replaced the jam in the back door.
JJ: (wiping his brow) Can I have another beer please?

----------


## Bung

Bollocks, I just read this whole thread and nothing happened, just a bunch of gossip from bored housewives!

leave it alone, the guy only rocks up for a week at a time, who could blame her for getting some lovin elsewhere? Guy obviously hardly gives a shit otherwise he would have her with him in Swiss.

----------


## Bung

> He shows up about once every 2-3 months, stays a week then goes back to yodel land.


Hardly a marriage now is it?

----------


## Norton

> Anyway 15.00 hrs is kick off. If I'm not back by 17.00 send out the search party.


JJ is long over due and I fear foul play.  Any volunteers for the search party?

----------


## jandajoy

Well there you go.................
Many thanks for all the king thoughts.  :Smile: 

We did get a bit pissed but not too bad. Got back around 9 and the damned internet was down. We rang the techie bloke from TOT and he was pissed! so nothing to do but wait 'till this morning.

A report will follow shortly.   :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Well, it was all quite civilized. The beer was cold and Leo, so happy with that. Standard wives clear off and talk about knitting, us, mangoes or something and we just started chatting. You know that sort of rather boring mundane stuff cos you don't really like each other that much yet and you haven't got much in common.
The only thing to do is drink beer and see what happens. Yes, he's from Switzerland, Zurich. No, he can't yodel. Been coming to LOS for 10 years or so.
Likes the countryside. Works but didn't say what. Obviously has a bit of money ........blah blah blah.

Kids? says I...... 
"Mumble mumble" say he. 
"I mean kids in SW" says I.  
"Ja,  zwei" 
Oh ok.  good for you.   I'm err "probing" now if that's the word.

Kids still at home with you?     subtle eh?

Nein, mit my wife. 

Ah, divorced?

Ja.

Ok 

Anyway, on it goes it my crap German and his crap English.

Interesting bits;

He likes Patters and Bkk.
Spends time there. Thai wife doesn't know about this "wink wink"

Mutual manly laughter "Ah yes the girls eh? 

"Ja" says he in a strange sort of a way.

Conclusion; He's into ladyboys or boys in a pretty big way. May or may not know Thai wife is cheating him. Either way I don't think he cares or would care. Seems to be too interested in his "alternative pusuits".

I'll be seeing him again in a day or two. Can some one give me the names of a couple of well known Ladyboy venues in Bkk and Patters so I can see how he reacts?

I'm just hoping he's not a kiddy fiddler type. He could be. :Sad: 

More later.

 :Smile: 

Oh, and his wife is nice but ugly and he has a hygiene problem, fckin stinks.

----------


## Travelmate

> Can some one give me the names of a couple of well known Ladyboy venues in Bkk and Patters


I suggest you send a PM to Butterfly about this. He seems to be quite proud of his knowledge on the third sex.

----------


## Texpat

> Conclusion; He's into ladyboys or boys in a pretty big way.





> I'll be seeing him again in a day or two.


That's nice.  :Smile: 

Nah, he's not "really" married. Just a convienience thing.

----------


## Ivor Biggun

> I'm just hoping he's not a kiddy fiddler type. He could be.


You want to wish he's not into you. You may give him the wrong impression by keeping the ladyboy thing going. Don't bend over in front of him if he's behind you.

----------


## Spin

> Can some one give me the names of a couple of well known Ladyboy venues in Bkk


Carousel in Nana would be one, not that I've ever been in there of course. I read about on here......jing jing :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by jandajoy
> 
>  Can some one give me the names of a couple of well known Ladyboy venues in Bkk
> 
> 
> Carousel in Nana would be one, not that I've ever been in there of course. I read about on here......jing jing


Which floor is that on Spin?

----------


## jandajoy

> That's nice.  Nah, he's not "really" married. Just a convienience thing.


Hmmmm. Thankfully I'm big, fat and ugly so I feel reasonably safe  :Smile: 

I reckon you're right re, the convenience thing. Why you'd bother is another question. Bit of a dodgy individual in my view. Don't know why but something ain't proper about the bloke.

----------


## Fstop

I don't know of any in Pattaya, but in BKK there are a few in Nana on the 2nd floor. Carousel is one, Casanova is another. There's also one on the first floor at the end, but I forget the name. The only reason I know this is because we took a friend of ours into one the day he arrived in BKK. We let him feel up the LBs in there before telling him that the girl he was kissing was really a guy. Cruel joke, but my friend and I laughed our asses off.

----------


## Texpat

_Carousel_ 3F, is NOT a ladyboy bar. Has a mechanical bull and counter-rotating stages. It's for normal blokes.

In Nana, there's one called confessions or something similar -- I call it the U-Turn Inn. Three steps in, and I'm on my way out.

Nana has become overrun with the big-headed, broad-shouldered freaks. Cowboy is better.

----------


## Norton

> Nana has become overrun with the big-headed, broad-shouldered freaks.  Cowboy is better.


Yep.  Lots of small headed big bellied poms. :Smile:

----------


## Texpat

^ Only tolerable because the music is loud so you don't have to hear them and they're outnumbered by dusky little Isaan minxes grinding out their paychecks one song at a time.  :Wink:

----------


## nidhogg

> He likes Patters and Bkk.
> Spends time there. Thai wife doesn't know about this "wink wink"
> 
> Mutual manly laughter "Ah yes the girls eh? 
> 
> "Ja" says he in a strange sort of a way.
> 
> Conclusion; He's into ladyboys or boys in a pretty big way.


The deductive reasoning there went way over my head.

----------


## Fstop

> _Carousel_ 3F, is NOT a ladyboy bar. Has a mechanical bull and counter-rotating stages. It's for normal blokes.
> 
> In Nana, there's one called confessions or something similar -- I call it the U-Turn Inn. Three steps in, and I'm on my way out.
> 
> Nana has become overrun with the big-headed, broad-shouldered freaks. Cowboy is better.


Aye, but Cowboy is going downhill. Went there a few weeks ago and it was just ghastly. 

Anyway, the 3 ladyboy bars in Nana:

Casanova
Temptations
Obsession

The friend that we took to Casanova actually barfined one of the more famous LBs there -- needless to say I was shocked when he told me what he had just done!

----------


## Spin

> Carousel 3F, is NOT a ladyboy bar


It was last time I was in there about 2 years ago, full of blatant ladyboys shuffling around.

----------


## Travelmate

There ya go Janda plenty of posters here knows the LB scene but never been in. :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Yes, strange that hey ??? :Smile: 

Contributions noted. Thanks all. It'll be interesting to see how he reacts.

----------


## good2bhappy

> Nah, he's not "really" married. Just a convienience thing.


I go with this. He is probably not even shagging her, so when he is away she gets someone to service her. She doesn't do it in front of him and everyone keeps face and gets satisfaction!

----------


## Deck Ape

> Originally Posted by Texpat
> 
> That's nice.  Nah, he's not "really" married. Just a convienience thing.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Thankfully I'm big, fat and ugly so I feel reasonably safe 
> 
> I reckon you're right re, the convenience thing. Why you'd bother is another question. Bit of a dodgy individual in my view. Don't know why but something ain't proper about the bloke.


555555  This beats "My Thai Girl And I" by a long, long, fucking way. "My Swiss Katoey Neighbor And His Quasi Thai Wife"

Put him on your computer and ask him to show you his fave sites.

----------


## jandajoy

I don't need sites like the ones I think he likes on my PC. thanks all the same.
You want me to end up like Garry friggin Glitter. No way.

 :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

So when are you going to blurt out to him. The fact that his wife is being rogered by somebody else?

----------


## jandajoy

I won't. 
Unless I get really pissed.
Which I wont.
Maybe.
I don't know.
I want more info.

But I am losing the will to live. Christ he's boring.     :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> _Carousel_ 3F, is NOT a ladyboy bar. Has a mechanical bull and counter-rotating stages. It's for normal blokes.
> 
> .


 
whatever turns you on Tex, but I would hardly call that normal!

----------


## DrAndy

> I want more info.
> 
> But I am losing the will to live. Christ he's boring.


I know what you mean!

however, your feeling about him that "something was not right" is interesting and worth pursuing

I reckon kids rather than Ladyboys; maybe have a look at his computer websites with him, could be interesting


It is a good thread though!!

----------


## momo8

JJ, your German is crap and his English is crap, you were having a few beers...... right off you go and write it up on facehook.

----------


## jandajoy

> right off you go and write it up on facehook.


Not even in your dreams honey bunny peach juice.

Face, ass or buttock book is not for me.     :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

> ass or buttock book


It the same...No?

----------


## DrAndy

I suppose 1 ass= 2 buttocks

----------


## jandajoy

That sounds right. I'm surprised Travelmate didn't know that given his alleged experience.

----------


## DrAndy

Maths is not his strongest subject

----------


## jandajoy

Fair enough. There was a bit of commotion chez yodeller last night.

According to "sources" Madam wants stuff.  "Papa" is saying "NO"

Bit of a showdown brewing...... allegedly.

----------


## Fstop

^Get the camera out then.

----------


## jandajoy

> ^Get the camera out then.


No. I ain't going down that track 'till I know what's what.

----------


## bios

> According to "sources" Madam wants stuff.  "Papa" is saying "NO"
> 
> Bit of a showdown brewing...... allegedly.


Maybe he does read this forum. Would be the best way out for you as you openly declared that you're not going to interfere.

----------


## jandajoy

Good point. Maybe I'll suggest TD to him.

----------


## Spin

> According to "sources" Madam wants stuffing.  "Papa" is saying "NO"


Why dont you give her a good stuffing then? :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

How long is JJ gonna drag this episode on for? I mean do the deeds and end the torture for the poor german sex swinger. (allegedly)

----------


## jandajoy

> How long is JJ gonna drag this episode on for?


No one's forcing you to read it mate.

----------


## Travelmate

Just waiting for the climax. Which I doubt will ever come from this episode.

----------


## jandajoy

> Which I doubt will ever come from this episode.



Probably not 'cos he's gone.
Pulled out yesterday, lots of shouting and stuff. I've yet to find out out what they were shouting about but the general consensus seems to be that it's serious. 

Anyway he left, solo, pissed - allegedly, in the truck. 

Gone.

----------


## DrAndy

> How long is JJ gonna drag this episode on for? I mean do the deeds and end the torture for the poor german sex swinger. (allegedly)


 
If you don't read it properly, you miss the nuances of this fabulous thread

He is Swiss, by the way

----------


## Texpat

> I suppose 1 ass= 2 buttocks


A serious topic that has plagued me for years...

Is one cheek a buttock and two are buttocks?

Is the pair a buddi?

Why not buttoxen for the duo?

How about one-and-a-half cheek's worth? 3/4 butt?

Why didn't you follow him in your truck, screaming out the window what a whore his wife is? ....
 :ourrules:  Presumably the house is her's. Bets on next occupancy? Or will the resident Somchai claim it as his?  :rofl:

----------


## jandajoy

I might try and buy it ...... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

It's a bit "European" for us/me though. A bit Legoland.

----------


## Texpat

Might consider passing on the mattress and sheets.

They'll smell a little like cheese and a lot like tom yam.

----------


## jandajoy

> Might consider passing on the mattress and sheets.


What, to you? If you're seriously interested I can ask. 

I'm quite surprised Tex. Didn't know you were that way inclined. No worries. I'll get on the job.

cheers or should I say "sniff sniff"

 :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

how about some used knickers? we have some of those, the washing machine has decided to take a holiday

cheapish

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> Which I doubt will ever come from this episode.
> 
> 
>  
> Probably not 'cos he's gone.
> Pulled out yesterday, lots of shouting and stuff. I've yet to find out out what they were shouting about but the general consensus seems to be that it's serious. 
> 
> ...


So some other dude has the balls to tell the German that his missus has been boned by others. :Smile: 

Why did you not jump in your truck and chase after him to tell him that you are sorry for not telling him first. :Smile: 

Or you nipped in there gave the missus a quickie and got back to your place before the dust has even settled from his truck. allegedly. :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

So that is who the newbie Swiss member was!!!!!!

----------


## Loy Toy

> I might try and buy it ......


Make sure it has enough electric power to run a decent size steam bath/ Jacuzzi mate.  :Smile: 

By the way the apple peeler is totally environmentally friendly and I've actually brought you one and as a wedding gift. Come to think about it when is the big day?




> It's a bit "European" for us/me though. A bit Legoland.


You can rip it down and build another shed?  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> Come to think about it when is the big day?


Very good question..........
A bit of a debate at the moment given the state of Dad's health.  :Sad: 

Thanks for the gift though I look forward to placing it in a place of esteem.  :Smile: 




> You can rip it down and build another shed?


Probably would....  :Smile:  Thing is it'd be ok as a rental but Falang don't come here.  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> A Swiss bloke in our village has built a house. It's quite nice. It's for his wife, who lives there permanently, her parents and for him. He shows up about once every 2-3 months, stays a week then goes back to yodel land. Sounds good.
> There's a third resident.
> His wifes Thai husband. He's in the door 10 minutes after the yodeller has left.
> Swiss bloke is decent enough, but he hasn't a clue. We occassionally share a beer and a chat.
> 
> Do I tell him?


Tell him. I'd be curious to wonder, what kind of temperment this gent might have. Perhaps he is the sort to go beserk - sit back and watch the show. This Thai bunch {the family}, how do they live with themselves?

----------


## Fstop

^They're Thai. They think nothing of the consequences their actions will bring to others.

----------


## jandajoy

I wonder if he's ever coming back? I think we'll make some discrete inquiries.

----------


## DrivingForce

> This Thai bunch {the family}, how do they live with themselves?


very comfortably all things considered as Thai circumstances go..

----------


## jandajoy

LOL yes they, the Thai side of the family, seem pretty happy with their lot. (pun intended)

----------


## jandajoy

Back in early November.  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

^ Awesome that's just around the corner..
Remember to tell him as soon as he arrives.,......

----------


## good2bhappy

where did he go?
Pattaya?

----------


## jandajoy

> where did he go? Pattaya?


No idea, yet.

----------


## Travelmate

^ crap he is fricken hopeless when it comes to gossiping on his Neighbours.

----------


## jandajoy

> ^ crap he is fricken hopeless when it comes to gossiping on his Neighbours.



 :Sad:  You've no idea how much that hurts. I'm sorry. I'll go out now and try and dig up some gossip for you. I've just got back from a visa run, hot and dusty but what the hell? I know where my duty lies. I'll log off now, go out, stuff the long anticipated shower and cold refreshment, and start chatting to neighbors.

----------


## Scottish Gary

Maybe he is happy with the situation and how do you know its her hubby.

----------


## Loombucket

Very nice thread JJ. Just enough of interest to hold the reader, without becoming boring. If it's all true, then I feel sorry for the guy but without knowing all the details, there is not much that anyone can do. If she ever discovered that Mr. Swiss had found out, it would be bad for anyone within shouting distance.

I told a bloke once and he stupidly E-mailed a mate to ask if there was any truth in it. Unfortunately, the Woman in question's daughter had hacked his password and everyone in the area knew that it was me that 'spilled the beans'. Needless to say, there are now some places that are just not safe to go to again, ever.

----------


## jandajoy

^ Thanks mate. Yup it's all true. Confusing but true,  :Smile: 

It'll be interesting to see how it evolves. He's meant to be coming back this month so we'll see.

I'm pretty sure I'll keep a low profile. What others do is up to them.  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

> I'm pretty sure I'll keep a low profile


 ::doglol::

----------


## jandajoy

^   :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## jandajoy

He's back. He seems happy. He might pop round for a bee tomorrow avo. Well, the invite's been offered.

----------


## Bill Donnell

Have one living down the road from me. She's living with a Thai boyfriend and has two farang boyfriends outside the country sending her money. Some women admire her for her cunning.

----------


## jandajoy

> Some women admire her for her cunning.


Yes, I think that's the view here from many. They seem to envy the womans good fortune. Not really considered a "bad" thing to do.

----------


## English Noodles

> He shows up about once every 2-3 months, stays a week then goes back to yodel land.


What's the point of being married? What a prick!

----------


## jandajoy

Took you off ignore 'cos I was intrigued as to what you might have contributed.

Shock horror I agree.

Why marry? A very good question.

 He built the house, I believe he pays a stipendiary (for want of another word), 

and he has a couple of weeks holiday every year.

He doesn't seem to give  shit.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by jandajoy
> 
> He shows up about once every 2-3 months, stays a week then goes back to yodel land.
> 
> 
> What's the point of being married? What a prick!


 
At least your av is interesting

He may well get some happiness out of his otherwise tedious life, so it is all worth it for him

----------


## English Noodles

> He may well get some happiness out of his otherwise tedious life, so it is all worth it for him


It's no surprise that many Thai people think farang are dumb!

----------


## Kikiat2009

> A Swiss bloke in our village has built a house. It's quite nice. It's for his wife, who lives there permanently, her parents and for him. He shows up about once every 2-3 months, stays a week then goes back to yodel land. Sounds good.
> There's a third resident.
> His wifes Thai husband. He's in the door 10 minutes after the yodeller has left.
> Swiss bloke is decent enough, but he hasn't a clue. We occassionally share a beer and a chat.
> 
> Do I tell him?


YES. ofcourse

----------


## Kikiat2009

> Send the evidence to his Swiss address anomalously
> 
> or email or sumfink


excellent idea

----------


## Kikiat2009

> So far, nothing. I've been in the UK for a couple of weeks, back tomorrow. My gut feeling, given advice received here, is not to do too much. Play it by ear. You will be kept informed.


hmm, maybe you might be getting pictures anonymously via e-mail as well one day.

----------


## jandajoy

No,




> hmm, maybe you might be getting pictures anonymously via e-mail as well one day.


Can't be assed to play those games, mate,

----------


## Kikiat2009

> crack jokes about absent farangs getting cuckolded!


 :Biggrin:  so cruel




> Everyone knew but no one told me about it. As a result it cost me a fortune.


and didn't ya hate everyone for not telling you?

----------


## jandajoy

Kiki,,, you're a bit of a twat aren't you?

----------


## sunsetter

^ :rofl:

----------


## spiff

I learned the hard way to keep my mouth shut.

Let 'em lay in the bed they make for themselves and keep your distance.

----------


## Fstop

Yeah, up to you JJ. Like I said before, if it was me, I'd definitely want to know, but can understand wanting to stay out of it. What does your wife have to say about such behavior?

----------


## English Noodles

> but can understand wanting to stay out of it.


Want's to stay out of it? The man has made a thread about this persons private life on an open public internet forum. I don't call that 'staying out of it'. :rofl: 

After posting his own pic in another thread and his neighbours pics in another, it would be obvious to the Swiss bloke it was about him if he happened to read this site. :Sad:

----------


## mancon

> A Swiss bloke in our village has built a house. It's quite nice. It's for his wife, who lives there permanently, her parents and for him. He shows up about once every 2-3 months, stays a week then goes back to yodel land. Sounds good.
> There's a third resident.
> His wifes Thai husband. He's in the door 10 minutes after the yodeller has left.
> Swiss bloke is decent enough, but he hasn't a clue. We occassionally share a beer and a chat.
> 
> Do I tell him?


 
YES, you tell him, it´s the only decent thing to do and he deserves to be told!

----------


## Kikiat2009

> Kiki,,, you're a bit of a twat aren't you?


why because you've posted more here and I'm not agreeing with you makes me a twat? 

just let the guy know, you obviously think it's the right thing to do but you are to scared to do so, and then decide to whine about it on here.

Be a man, tell the guy and stop whinging.

----------


## jandajoy

> why because you've posted more here and I'm not agreeing with you makes me a twat?


No, I considered you a twat for your previous posts.






> you obviously think it's the right thing to do


No I don't. Read the thread. There are no big words.






> decide to whine about it on here


Who the foks whining?????




> Be a man, tell the guy and stop whinging.


Streuth, is that what I have to do to be a man. Lord save us all.?

Learn to to read. Read, think, aspire to understand, think. Question. Repeat aforementioned.






Speak.






A bit.







With thought.

















Smile    :Smile:

----------


## Spin

Farangs who allow scummish behaviour by thais are scum themsleves. Simply really.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Farangs who allow scummish behaviour by thais are scum themsleves. Simply really.


Have a a drinking buddy who's girlfriend has been seeing another bloke and whilst he is away at work overseas.

It is common knowledge amongst a few of the other guys that know him and we had a meeting about it over a beer (2 others and myself).

We decided as the bloke was being unfaithful as soon as he stepped off the plane, was violent when pissed and generally uncaring towards her needs then we would say nothing.

Best to avoid getting involved in another's personal life and we also decided that if he asked either of us if we knew about the affair we would say yes and add "whats good for the goose is good for the gander" and to "grow up".

Big boys and girls make their own beds and let them lay in them!

----------


## Propagator

> Big boys and girls make their own beds and let them lay in them!


so very true

----------


## jandajoy

> Farangs who allow scummish behaviour by thais are scum themsleves. Simply really.


Pretension gone mad you silly bugger.

Define the following;

scummish
themsleves
Farangs

You are quite amusing though.   :Smile:

----------


## Muadib

If it were me, I would want to know...

----------


## Kikiat2009

> No, I considered you a twat for your previous posts.


the first 100 don't count




> No I don't. Read the thread. There are no big words.


Yea noticed that, why, don't know any?




> Who the foks whining?????


you are, duh




> Streuth, is that what I have to do to be a man. Lord save us all.?  Learn to to read. Read, think, aspire to understand, think. Question. Repeat aforementioned.       Speak.       A bit.        With thought.


yes, the reason you aren't doing it, is because you are scared for the consequences, if there wouldn't be any, you'd tell.

granted, if there is a serious possibility that one might get shot over fucking over her and her Somchai's meal ticket I'd be more cautious.(go the anonymous route) 

maybe he does know and doesn't give a f*ck, I doubt it though, why would he take all the effort in buying a house there, he could choose to come for a holiday, stay in fancy hotel rooms and have a new g/f every time he comes round.




> Smile


 :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

This has all been covered in the thread. 

Repeatedly.

----------


## Kikiat2009

ok than close the damn thing. 

everything is covered and nothing is gonna change, coz you aint tellin' the poor bastard anything.

----------


## jandajoy

> ok than close the damn thing.  everything is covered and nothing is gonna change, coz you aint tellin' the poor bastard anything.


Why does it bother you so much?

----------


## Fstop

> Originally Posted by durianfan
> 
> but can understand wanting to stay out of it.
> 
> 
> Want's to stay out of it? The man has made a thread about this persons private life on an open public internet forum. I don't call that 'staying out of it'.
> 
> After posting his own pic in another thread and his neighbours pics in another, it would be obvious to the Swiss bloke it was about him if he happened to read this site.


Took you off ignore to see if you posted anything worth reading.


Obviously I was wrong.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Why bother telling him - what would you gain, and if he feels that being away for 2-3 months, and then being 'home' for a week is a decent relationship, that's his problem.

If you want to do him a favor, take him whoring to Bangkok for a weekend, making sure to hit all the right spots, and making sure he takes a good amount of cuties to bed -- if you're lucky he'll figure it out on his own.

----------


## sabang

Amazing how long these sort of threads go on really.

#300  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

Just e-mail the Swiss guy a link to this thread, jobs a good un. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## good2bhappy

if you tell him and he doesn't like it and tells his wife. She could acuse you of calling her a (bad name) ......... and make a complaint to the police.
to clear yourself you would either have to pay her some compensation or face charges in court if she refused to drop it.
(Given that he acted as a witness)

----------


## good2bhappy

Best to keep out of others dirty linen

----------


## jandajoy

> if you tell him and he doesn't like it and tells his wife. She could acuse you of calling her a (bad name) ......... and make a complaint to the police. to clear yourself you would either have to pay her some compensation or face charges in court if she refused to drop it. (Given that he acted as a witness)





> Best to keep out of others dirty linen


Spot on, mate. Spot on.

----------


## English Noodles

> Best to keep out of others dirty linen





> Spot on, mate. Spot on.


So why start a thread about it on an open forum? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jandajoy

The twat's talking a lot but I assume it's the standard garbage. One wonders why he bothers.  Sad little man.  :Sad:

----------


## Kikiat2009

> A Swiss bloke in our village has built a house. It's quite nice. It's for his wife, who lives there permanently, her parents and for him. He shows up about once every 2-3 months, stays a week then goes back to yodel land. Sounds good.
> There's a third resident.
> His wifes Thai husband. He's in the door 10 minutes after the yodeller has left.
> Swiss bloke is decent enough, but he hasn't a clue. We occassionally share a beer and a chat.
> 
> *Do I tell him?*


you asked didn't you? maybe next time you should include a list of people and opinions you want or don't want on your threads, sure they'll turn out just the way you want.

maybe something along the lines of : "I really want to hear that I shouldn't tell him, and a list of why not, so I can easy my conscience and not feel like such an arse."  
"don't bother posting that I should tell him, coz I'll just call you a twat"

to a certain extent I agree with :"it's not your business stay out you're gonna get trouble" but for how long can you stick your head in the sand? she's milking the poor bastard, and cheating on him. 

it's not some stranger, he lives across the road and you're having beers with him and that, I'd say fish for more info from him, get more proof on the biatch cheating, and find a way to let him know anonymously, it's the right thing to do.

----------


## phuketbound

^Right for whom?

If the swiss guy is barely there, then why ruin her happiness. She obviously isn't getting much from the swiss guy if he leaves all the time.

----------


## Kikiat2009

> ^Right for whom?  If the swiss guy is barely there, then why ruin her happiness. She obviously isn't getting much from the swiss guy if he leaves all the time.




you know what..




can't believe I'm saying this, but...




PB..




you got a point.




there, I said it.

----------


## jandajoy

^ I was right.

You are a twat.

Read thread, idiot.  

Sad, sad , sad,...........

and edited to add ^^^

----------


## Kikiat2009

> ^ I was right.
> 
> You are a twat.
> 
> Read thread, idiot.  
> 
> Sad, sad , sad,...........
> 
> and edited to add ^^^


did you, or did you not ask if you should tell him? so some people say you should, some people say you shouldn't what's your problem?

----------


## Kikiat2009

the hell with it, do it or don't do it, what the hell, i give up on you and this thread.

----------


## phuketbound

It is a tough decision. I can see why Janda wants to tell him. As he is his friend, and can maybe put himself in his position. On the other hand, what is her/his best interest in the long run? In the short run? For Who?

----------


## jandajoy

> the hell with it, do it or don't do it, what the hell, i give up on you and this thread.


Thank God for that.

----------


## phuketbound

> Originally Posted by phuketbound
> 
> ^Right for whom?  If the swiss guy is barely there, then why ruin her happiness. She obviously isn't getting much from the swiss guy if he leaves all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know what..
> 
> ...


Wow, holy jeronimo! Get me a picture of this page. Let me highlight it..!!  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> It is a tough decision. I can see why Janda wants to tell him. As he is his friend, and can maybe put himself in his position. On the other hand, what is her/his best interest in the long run? In the short run? For Who?


Wait and see, I reckon. The line of least resistance.  :Smile:

----------


## phuketbound

^Come on, that's just boring. Don't sit on the fence too long.

----------


## jandajoy

> Come on, that's just boring. Don't sit on the fence too long.


Understand your frustration but I live here. Makes a difference.

----------


## Kikiat2009

> Thank God for that.


no need to call me that, Kikiat will suffice.

----------


## jizzybloke

> Originally Posted by good2bhappy
> 
> Best to keep out of others dirty linen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seeing as JJ had EN on ignore i thought i'd help out by quoting this :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> seeing as JJ had EN on ignore i thought i'd help out by quoting this


Cheers Jizz.

Yup, I was right to keep the fool on ignore. Thanks for the confirmation.  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> Yup, I was right to keep the fool on ignore. Thanks for the confirmation.


So where's the answer you silly billy?

----------


## jizzybloke

> Originally Posted by jandajoy
> 
> Yup, I was right to keep the fool on ignore. Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> 
> So where's the answer you dopey twat?


 :Smile: .,.

----------


## Spin

> Originally Posted by Spin
> 
> Farangs who allow scummish behaviour by thais are scum themsleves. Simply really.
> 
> 
> Pretension gone mad you silly bugger.
> 
> Define the following;
> 
> ...


I fucking hate cheating thieving scum. I have morals and I stick to them.
I'd bubble that bitch faster that you could say "big mouth" and feel good about it also.
Of course no-one would ever know it was me though :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

With all due respect to the OP and to every other person who has contributed to this thread does anyone know whether the Thai male visitor to the house is a lover or just a gay relative.

My kiwi mate has a girlfriend in Pattaya and they have a live-in male friend which is a long time friend of the girlfriend but happens to be gay. He, my mate allows the gay guy to live in the house as he has to travel overseas for work regularly and the gay guy is good company for his lady (like a big brother). 

Now to outside observers this live-in bloke must be shagging his girlfriend but really there is nothing sinister about it.

Again, and as I advised on about the second page of this thread best keep one's nose out of it as you may well have it bitten off.

----------


## Spin

> does anyone know whether the Thai male visitor to the house is a lover or just a gay relative.


So why then does the guy only appear when the swiss guy goes back to cheeziland?

----------


## English Noodles

> So where's the answer you dopey twat?


 :rofl: Oh dear, there may be tears on the way.

----------


## Loy Toy

> So why then does the guy only appear when the swiss guy goes back to cheeziland?


I banned my mother-in-law from entering the house and after I found out she was taking the piss.

A lot of farang here refuse to allow Thai relatives from entering their houses because they are leeches only after what they can get.

Still today my wife will visit her relatives away from the house and because of past bad experience and according to my wishes.

If I had to travel overseas for extended periods then I am not sure whether she would follow my wishes 100% and this may be the case with regard to JJ's neighbour.

----------


## sunsetter

^ fairplay to you lt, i see this kinda thing does cause a lot of grief in thai farang relationships, i once caught a missus,s dad, the old fart, going through all my papers, bank books etc, he said he was just checking what we had!!  no shit !! well i banned the fcuker from the island!!  and she knew what i felt and respected that, wasnt a problem, is that kind of the same?

----------


## Loy Toy

> and she knew what i felt and respected that, wasnt a problem, is that kind of the same?


Up until today my wife respects my wishes and understands fully and actually agrees my decision!

I have never denied her the opportunity to visit her relatives and we even take them out for dinner on special occasions but my in-laws generally give me a wide berth.

It suits me and is a lot cheaper in the long run.  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

> A lot of farang here refuse to allow Thai relatives from entering their houses because they are leeches only after what they can get.


Why would any normal person marry into a family like this?

----------


## DrivingForce

> If the swiss guy is barely there, then why ruin her happiness. She obviously isn't getting much from the swiss guy if he leaves all the time.


she got a new house and all of her bills paid, more than the average Thai woman and she doesn't have to deal with him much sounds to me like a pretty sweet deal as Thai women go...All she has to do is keep her hand out of the cookie jar?? 
Oh! that's too much for her to commit to? Fock her he should know..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Loy Toy

> Why would any normal person marry into a family like this?


I met my in-laws on my wedding day Spin and what are you actually implying?

Would you do a family check before you married a lady or in fact would it matter at all?

After all these people are Thai, I am a farang and you have to take the good with the bad sometimes and act accordingly and positively when the shit hits the fan.

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> A lot of farang here refuse to allow Thai relatives from entering their houses because they are leeches only after what they can get.
> 
> 
> Why would any normal person marry into a family like this?


I don't marry my in laws they just happen to come with the prize and I can take them or leave them..for me there is far too many real reasons not to marry someone, that wouldn't be one of them or I would have never been married..

come to think of it now looking back and currently maybe I should have factored that in I might have been happier and better off in the long run... Thanks for popping my little bubble there Spin..  :Sad:

----------


## Spin

> Fock her he should know.


Exactly, theres loads of decent women out there who are looking for husbands.

This guy has provided everything this fcuking cnut bitch asked for and this is how he gets treated?

----------


## Fstop

> Would you do a family check before you married a lady or in fact would it matter at all?


Fuck yes I would! Not meeting the family before you decide to marry the girl is not only foolish, it's dangerous. Let's face it - in Thailand you are marrying not only the girl, but her family as well. I would never marry a girl with a degenerate blood-sucking family like that. Best to meet them before you commit to anything.

----------


## Spin

> I met my in-laws on my wedding day


Weird, you never met your inlaws until your wedding day? Thats very odd.




> what are you actually implying?


Just asking a question, its clearly not normal to marry any woman before meeting the parents.




> Would you do a family check before you married a lady or in fact would it matter at all?


Not sure what a family check is but I think most normal people would want to meet their prospective inlaws and form some sort of relationship with them before marrying their daughter.
For any cross cultural marraige in Asia to be successful some common ground has to be found with the extended family as they are very much part of the package, especially here in Thailand.




> After all these people are Thai, I am a farang


Yes quite, which re-inforces my surprise at your circumstances.

Seems a lot of guys get dragged back to the folks house pretty early on in proceedings, thats seems to set the wedding plan in motion in many cases.

----------


## jizzybloke

> Originally Posted by jizzybloke
> 
> So where's the answer you dopey twat?
> 
> 
> still not answered my question asshole!


 :mid: ..

----------


## jizzybloke

> Seems a lot of guys get dragged back to the folks house pretty early on in proceedings,


I can't remember how long i'd been with JBird before i met the outlaws?




> thats seems to set the wedding plan in motion in many cases.


Balls to that :Smile: 




I done a thread a while back about meeting the inlaws, might dig it out and see if i can get a hallowed century out of it?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Fuck yes I would! Not meeting the family before you decide to marry the girl is not only foolish, it's dangerous.


Fvckin hell are you serious. You mean you would kick your intended bride into touch because of another's foolish attitude.....? :Sad: 

My wife is one of the nicest people I have ever met in my life and really I didn't give a tinkers cus what her family was like before we married nor do I today. It took me 13 years to find a decent Thai lady and there was no way I was going to let her go.

The laws were laid down very early on in the peace and up until today everything is very harmonious!  :Smile:  They know the score and are probably better people because of my stance.

We have created our own family and that is good enough for me!

----------


## Fstop

^The point I'm making is that you are not only marrying her; you are marrying her family. Most Thais will put their family above all else, including you, so hell yes I would meet them before the wedding day to see what kind of family I'm marrying into.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I think most normal people would want to meet their prospective inlaws and form some sort of relationship with them before marrying their daughter.


In the west yes, but as my wife's parents lived in the north of Thailand and as we both lived and worked in Bangkok it was not possible. I am sure they would of been as nice as pie (as they were on our wedding day) but when the deed is done things change sometimes and it did with us.

FFS anyway you are marrying the woman not the family anyway and you must make sure that you maintain control and with regard to Thai in-laws whatever sector of society they are from and as long as you have the support of your wife. 




> For any cross cultural marraige in Asia to be successful some common ground has to be found with the extended family as they are very much part of the package, especially here in Thailand.


Sorry spin but I must claim bollox on that one.

You jointly create you own terms and conditions and as soon as you marry any woman of any nationality.

When you marry you are setting up a new family and that comes with problems in itself. You don't need outside circumstances making this chore even harder.

We had discussed beforehand about the "THAI FAMILY ANCHOR SYNDROME" and thankfully she has kept her word and with regard to concentrating on our family and the daily problems we have to encounter.

----------


## Loy Toy

> The point I'm making is that you are not only marrying her; you are marrying her family.


Well I must be the luckiest cvnt in Thailand as this is certainly not the case with regard to our relationship.

I fear that a lot of blokes here don't really know their wives before they marry them. I would never have considered my wife unless I knew she was 100% in support of me over and above everything else.

----------


## Spin

> Sorry spin but I must claim bollox on that one.


I think there are very few people on here who would agree with you, but I'm not here to stand in the way of your opinion.



> You jointly create you own terms and conditions and as soon as you marry any woman of any nationality.


I dont understand in way, shape or form what you are saying here.



> You don't need outside circumstances making this chore even harder.


And banning your wifes parents from her family home is the solution.

You seem to have a lot off odd ideas about all this, but cest la vie!

----------


## Loy Toy

> I think there are very few people on here who would agree with you, but I'm not here to stand in the way of your opinion.


With all due respects spin I think you have read too many Stephen Leather books!  :Smile:

----------


## Spin

^ I did read half of one, the popular one. It was shit so I tossed it :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> ^ I did read half of one, the popular one. It was shit so I tossed it


Well at least we agree on something as I only got through 1/3 of that same one!  :Smile:  Private Dancer and from memory.




> Quote: Originally Posted by Loy Toy You jointly create you own terms and conditions and as soon as you marry any woman of any nationality. I dont understand in way, shape or form what you are saying here.


What I am trying to say is that if you really don't know your wife to be before you marry then why marry her at all. Set down a plan and follow that plan would be the advice I would offer anyone.

We has discussed the Thai Family part of things before we married and the first time they took the piss they were out. Simple as that and there was no arguing the point.

Not my fault, nor my wifes so things just took their due course.

----------


## kingwilly

> I learned the hard way to keep my mouth shut.


really? 

when did u learn that?

----------


## larvidchr

To me this whole thing with JJ's neighbour comes down to whether:

1. it is a normal sort of "accident" married lady meets man gets horny have a bit on the side but originally really loved her husband, you know much like it happens to some marriages all over the world.

2. it is an ice-cold calculated scam, like go find dumb farang, marry him make him make big home in the village, then make him sponsor your idle useless mekong drinking scum of a Thai husband/boyfriend and the rest of your family while you have a laugh with all the other old whores you know have done the same in your area.

Nr 1. I would stay out of it this is life and these things have a way of sorting themselves out eventually.

Nr 2. I would make sure to let the guy know (and if I had a family to protect) in a way so they did not know it came from me, because firstly it is dead wrong what the woman is doing to him, and secondly  even if the guy is an idiot we should not let the slags get away with what is now becoming common practice among certain categories of Thai lady's.
And no matter how much disdain we old or more "fortunate at the moment :mid: " expats might have for the naive dumb idiots that jump in to the honey trap again and again, it still does not make it right, there is no laws against being naive or even plain stupid, but there is laws against fraud and blatant scamming. And lastly, there is absolutely no honour in just sitting back and gloat over others misfortunes.

Just my bit :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

> Private Dancer


loved it 
pure fantasy

----------


## Loy Toy

> loved it pure fantasy


Many loved it mate but as I knew a few of the people, or the characters potrayed in that book and Leather himself I found it a bit over the top.

Maybe I will go back and have another go at it.........one day!

----------


## good2bhappy

Too close maybe
(couldn't see the wood from the trees)
Good quick read!

----------


## Loy Toy

The book was apparently based upon some of the characters that drank in Jools in Soi 4 and the woman character in the book on SL's slapper girlfriend (although he denies this).

I will have to dig it out and clear the undergrowth!  :Smile:

----------


## DrivingForce

> In the west yes, but as my wife's parents lived in the north of Thailand and as we both lived and worked in Bangkok it was not possible.


gotta say LT actually this is a bit of a frail excuse..My wife lives and works in Bangkok since I met her and she met my mother back in the states and I met her parents in China before we got married, only just, but we did meet..and I am most certainly not made of money..
Actually it was necessary for me to go to China as we had to get a review from a Chinese official and get their blessing before we could marry..but either way I would have met them..

----------


## DrivingForce

> You jointly create you own terms and conditions and as soon as you marry any woman of any nationality.


agreed.......Upon our visit to China my wife's parents immediately tried to play the heavy and insisted that when our baby was born we would send it over to China for the first 2 years to be with them as that was Chinese custom..I couldn't believe it I thought they were joking...

But then again it is also Chinese custom for the woman to stay in a dark room for the next month after giving birth and the baby to hang in a net basket for the next month with virtually no touching or contact, they just hang naked and pee and poop on the ground and someone cleans it up there, that's no lie. 

Now, that's bollox and my wife agreed especially when I showed her our ways, and obviously I stomped on the idea of sending the baby there as the first 2 years is when the most important parent child bonding occurs and many of the 'first's' happen in a child's life like taking their first steps for example..not to mention the backwards medical and the limited 'village' knowledge and we had a pretty big struggle with my oldest and asthma to the point he was in ICU a couple of times almost requiring a respirator to breath..

since I've been taking care of him he hasn't had a hospitalization for over 2 years *knock wood*...good thing too because we can't afford it either with me not working..  :Sad: 

We are much happier, as are our kids, that we broke that chain of bondage, in our case it's been both a curse and blessing not to have any in laws close by..

----------


## Loy Toy

> gotta say LT actually this is a bit of a frail excuse


I knew my wife for 5 years and as a very good friend and before we decided to get together. When we finally did the decision to marry was the easiest decision we both have ever had to make and we married about 2 months after our first personal union. No time to meet the in-laws.

Really most parents would act humble and obliging at the first meetings but things do change and after the knot is tied. 

What are you going to do if the in-laws show their true colours and after you have tied the knot with their daughter. Divorce her because the in-laws don't meet your preconceived perceptions.....?  :Confused:

----------


## spiff

> Would you do a family check before you married a lady or in fact would it matter at all?


Yes and yes.
Both very important, specially in Thailand.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Yes and yes. Both very important, specially in Thailand.


It only becomes a problem when you allow it to become a problem!  :Smile: 

Like most things in life I might add!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DrivingForce

> When we finally did the decision to marry was the easiest decision we both have ever had to make and we married about 2 months after our first personal union. No time to meet the in-laws.


sorry again I disagree, all of what I'm talking about happened in the span of about 8 months total but our decision to marry happened in about a month and I spent the next 3 months liquidating my life in the states and arranging my permanent relocation here, I was only here a few months when we were finally able to go to China and meet her parents so it was no years long for me either.. My wife and I are a true life internet couple and didn't even meet for more than 8 months until we worked it out and actually met the first time in Paris..
Then after that point it was light speed ahead some of it planned some of it not, such as our first child predating our marriage plans..
but in that time with all of those logistics we still managed to meet our respective families..

----------


## DrivingForce

> What are you going to do if the in-laws show their true colours and after you have tied the knot with their daughter. Divorce her because the in-laws don't meet your preconceived perceptions.....?


don't get me confused with one of the others that thinks the in laws (or outlaws as they have been called here) should be that major a part of the relationship choice with your missus as I said I don't think that should keep you from being together if you ultimately so choose...That's between the two of you only especially if she respects your wishes, the choice is really hers.. In the end though many missus mistakenly think the can make the separation and that you just need time to warm up to the family and they try to manipulate that result and for me that's where the sparks begin to fly..

----------


## kingwilly

> My wife and I are a true life internet couple


that's nice.




> and didn't even meet for more than 8 months until we worked it out


what? worked out the marriage already ?




> and actually met the first time in Paris..


so? you trying to prove how romantic you are, or what a jetsetter ?




> Upon our visit to China my wife's parents immediately tried to play the heavy and insisted that when our baby was born we would send it over to China for the first 2 years to be with them as that was Chinese custom..


uuh ha. which chinese custom is that? are they educated people then?




> good thing too because we can't afford it either with me not working..


your story gets better and better, just couldnt make this shit up.

----------


## spiff

> Originally Posted by spiff
> 
> Yes and yes. Both very important, specially in Thailand.
> 
> 
> It only becomes a problem when you allow it to become a problem! 
> 
> Like most things in life I might add!


I didn't say there there would be a problem.
Just think you are missing out on an extra dimension of what marriage is all about. I couldn't imagine being with someone for 5 years and not meeting the parents, unless they live on the other side of the planet. Knowing the family gives, if nothing else, valuable insights into the background and roots of your partner.
Further, chances are she will resemble her mother as she gets older.  :Wink:

----------


## good2bhappy

^ a 50% chance?

----------


## Loy Toy

> Just think you are missing out on an extra dimension of what marriage is all about. I couldn't imagine being with someone for 5 years and not meeting the parents, unless they live on the other side of the planet. Knowing the family gives, if nothing else, valuable insights into the background and roots of your partner.


I was not with her during the first 5 years, we knew each other socially only and became good friends over that period and then married afterwards.

Feck all of this debate started because I mentioned that the male visitor to JJ's neighbour's may not be a lover but a realtive or friend after all.

----------

